# First timer ICSI



## Tara27 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,

So glad I found this site.  I'm 35 (36 in January).  Have been diagnosed (at Merrion Fertility in Dublin) with low ovarian reserve. First FSH was 34.4.  Repeat was 13.6 which I was told is still high.  AMH is 2.1 Ultrasound showed only 2 follicles on right and none on left.

We've been advised that we should proceed with ICSI (partner has 2% on the semen morphology test).  We've been given a 10% success rate using my eggs   but feel we have to give it a try before moving to donor egg which has a 45% success rate.

Have pre-IVF meeting in 2 weeks but am just so clueless about it all.   I started reflexology 2 weeks ago - has anyone else found this helps?  What about acupuncture as I'm considering that as well.

Right now I'm just overwhelmed by it all - having to go down this road... along with factoring in how the hell we're going to pay for it.   We've just started building a house and were already over budget.  I know we'll figure it out so just trying to take one day at a time.

Anyone else in Southern Ireland in same boat or anyone at all who's tried ICSI?  All info greatly received.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Tara,

Didn't want to read and run! I am not in the same position as you, as our issues lie with my DH, but we did have our first ICSI in August, and I am now 8 weeks pregnant, so dreams can come true! I do hope for you, you are one of the lucky ones, who succeeds, I mean someone in that 10% does so why not you! I think positivity is really important. I don't know if you've read the zita west guide to ivf but I found it really helped with my frame of mind. 

We paid ourselves and in the same position saving to build a house, not easy is it?

We did reflexology before IVF, and then went for acupuncuture just before and during as a lot of people credited it for their success. I found it helped keep me relaxed, in what is a stressful time. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Tara27 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the reply and congratulations on your great news.

I do believe I will have a baby...my road just might be a little bumpier  

I will get a copy of that book... I'll try anything


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Tara. Firstly the very best of luck with your treatment. It's an exciting and trying time so I really wish for loads of success for you. I'm also a Southern Ireland girl and have been through the mill! I started in the coombe, went to the Merrion, from there to Napro, from there to the Hari clinic and from there to beacon care fertility!!! I'm now 27.5 weeks pregnant!!! I had icsi in the hari and got pregnant 3 times but they were chemicals. I got pregnant naturally and lost that at 7 weeks. The beacon then ran a lot of immune tests, found out what was wrong, did icsi again and Thank God it worked! I'm here for any advice you need just Rey or message me and I'll answer any questions I can xx


----------



## Tara27 (Oct 10, 2014)

so... had pre IVF meeting on Tuesday and now I'm on the countdown to starting the whole process.  Just praying my period comes on time (17 Nov) otherwise we have to delay till new year.  It can be erratic at times and I just wanna get cracking


----------

